# Maya and her eggs



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are some pics of Maya and her eggs...so far


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

wow congratz!!!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

My baby has done great! So have you! 

Have you seen them mating much successfully lately? Do they preen eachother and stuff like they use to?

BEST OF LUCK!

ps- I would love to buy a baby possibly, assuming they hatch and all goes well. Are you going to handfeed or parent raise them? Doesnt matter to me!

Kirby


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww she looks so protective!! what a good mommy!!!! crossing my fingers for u!!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Kirby said:


> My baby has done great! So have you!
> 
> Have you seen them mating much successfully lately? Do they preen eachother and stuff like they use to?
> 
> ...


I have seen them mate constantly :blush: Actually very funny! The nest box went up on Memphis' birthday, and he really enjoyed his birthday present. I would say that they mated (from what I witnessed), 3-4 times a day 

Yes they do preen each other! It is sooo cute! With the eggs here, they spend time together in the nestbox, too!

I would love to sell you a baby, hoping that all goes well. I want to keep one too. I think it would be great for you to have a part of M&M...I was going to ask you if you were interested 

I am planning, to have Maya raise them, and I will handle and play with them to tame...unless Maya has some issues, then I am prepared to hand raise.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

How awesome, I hope everything goes well. She's such a good mom.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

awww.... so cute!!!.. best of luck to you all!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's so exciting! Makes me want to hang another nest box up. Still a little early yet for me.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a good Mommy Maya is sitting on her eggs


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww great to hear!

I remember you said they fought (shortly after you got them) and was worried theyd never breed for you.... when in reality, this is a farther than I ever got (they never laid eggs for me!) *sigh* haha

I will keep checking back here as often as I can, and watch the progress 

Thats what I would do, about the babies. I like handfed ones, but I think parent raised, yet friendly babies... make the best all arond pet (can be a great pet, yet still know how to bred and have those instincts). You know?

Good luck, 3rd egg due today?

Kirby


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

ps- you will get heavy pieds (like Maya), light pieds (like Memphis), and possibly whtieface, cinnamon, and pearl babies. 

Mayas parents were: 

Dad: Normal split pied
Mom: Whiteface split pied

Memphis' parents were:

Dad: Normal split pied (If I remember correctly)
Mom: The breeder thinks she was her whiteface cinnamon pearl split pied hen (but was unsure, as an egg was on the aviary floor, she put it in a box, and all the eggs hatched. He was however the biggest baby in that nest, and what she thinks are his parents, were both LARGE birds! So... haha)

Im excited to see what happens next 

Kirby


----------



## Maeko (Jan 7, 2009)

pretty mom u've got there! and good luck with the eggs


----------

